# Teaching Beginners



## MJS (Nov 25, 2005)

Sometimes when we're teaching a new student, we may have a tendency to get on a roll and start over teaching. There are so many things we want to show them, we may forget about a few of the most important things. 

That being said, what do you feel is the single most important thing to teach first? 

I feel that while the student is going to want to learn as much as possible, having a good foundation (stance) is the most important. By having them develop a good stance, all of the other things..blocks, strikes, kicks, etc....will come that much more natural and also have power.

What does everyone else think?

Mike


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 25, 2005)

Stances areprobaly the one most inportant technique, but respect is the first rule of anybody walking into the Dojang or Dojo. Without respect they can never truely understand Martial Arts.
Terry


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 25, 2005)

footowork and the jab


----------



## Lisa (Nov 25, 2005)

How to properly fall.


----------



## Gemini (Nov 25, 2005)

Wow, Mike. Tough question, and you're right. Just reading this brings a flurry of things you might want to be first. But being that IMO everything stems from attitude, I'd have to agree with Terry. Proper attitude starts with respect.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 25, 2005)

I would teach margin for error: create distance, stabilize your base, most coordinated hand to the front, ect. (oh hey thats delayed sword) 
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 25, 2005)

Also proper attitude and respect gives you a margin for error.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 25, 2005)

IN FMA, I find that blade awareness is a big one--learning to strike iwth the blade, and not the flat, even if it's a stick. Also, being light on one's feet.


----------



## dubljay (Nov 25, 2005)

I start with making sure they have good stances and can transition well.  Bad stances = bad technique.  Then I move onto basics, blocks punches kicks ect.  Then I work the three into little combinations.


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Nov 25, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Sometimes when we're teaching a new student, we may have a tendency to get on a roll and start over teaching. There are so many things we want to show them, we may forget about a few of the most important things.
> 
> That being said, what do you feel is the single most important thing to teach first?
> 
> ...


 
In order of importance, Stances, Stances, Stances, Stances, blocks, punches, kicks, and techniques.    

DarK LorD


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 25, 2005)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> In order of importance, Stances, Stances, Stances, Stances, blocks, punches, kicks, and techniques.
> 
> DarK LorD


While I agree stances are important we teach that distance is your best freind; so, its control the distance then stabilize your base.
Sean


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Nov 25, 2005)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> While I agree stances are important we teach that distance is your best freind; so, its control the distance then stabilize your base.
> Sean


 
And I also teach that if you're packing heat, why not just pull the gun and eliminate all this rubbish entirely.  

DarK LorD


----------



## Navarre (Nov 25, 2005)

In all of the classes I've been to, one started with basic respect and discipline along with stances. I often start students off with learning the two-hand bypass as well; the basic "wax on, wax off" drill. It allows them to move a little while learning to protect their head.


----------



## MJS (Nov 25, 2005)

Great replies!!  I picked stance work as the foundation, for a few reasons.  

1: Think about a house.  The first thing that is put down is the foundation.  This is what supports the rest of the frame.  If the student does not have a good 'foundation', they're not going to be stable when they throw stirkes.

2:  Now, we begin to add in movement.  If the student does not have a good base, once they start to move, the chance of them being off balance is great, as well as not having much power.

As for the respect aspect, yes I do feel that that is also an important part of the arts as well.

Mike


----------



## dianhsuhe (Nov 25, 2005)

I say ettiquette and Respect- The student needs to learn to how to bow "in" and "out" of our Dojo, and how to pay respects to instructors... It'd be hard to teach anything if the student cannot properly get INTO the class 

  In my particular style there is quite a bit to simply starting the class and getting belted up and bowed in... This is of course a practical answer-

  My favorite "fundamental" when helping a new student get started happens to be stances. They are the foundation of many martial arts, even arts that eventually end up not using stances much...

  Build two houses one on a solid three foot concrete foundation the other on sand, both identical from the ground up and see which lasts the longest...

Have a great holiday weekend everyone!

jamey


----------



## RichK (Nov 25, 2005)

Stances and footwork.


----------



## MartialIntent (Nov 26, 2005)

As a beginner myself I've mentally made a couple of general notes in my attempts to find a suitable FMA instructor [though surely this applies to any MA]: I like to be shown at least a couple of techniques that I can go home, practice and get some sense of early accomplishment. Stances are indeed a great foundation but I think what you called "over teaching" isn't necessarily the case - by that I mean, it's also good to throw it out wide and give the student some overall impression before zeroing in on the minor details - it's nice to have an idea of the whole machine before moving like the cog [as it were]! I also agree with a previous post and appreciate being shown the instructor's etiquette protocol and finally IMO, being taught early that there's more to the martial aspect than going in hard [if there's an alternative], shows the instructor is grounded in the real world and not closetted in the dojo/dojang. Obviously that's a subjective opinion. Just quickly put yourself in the beginner's shoes and figure out what would give *you* an incentive to come back for more. Getting them back for the first number of weeks and months and getting them hooked has got to rank highly on any instructor's agenda.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 26, 2005)

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Stances areprobaly the one most inportant technique, but respect is the first rule of anybody walking into the Dojang or Dojo. Without respect they can never truely understand Martial Arts.
> Terry


 
Yes. Without respect, training is pointless. I think good, solid stances are the foundation of all subsequent training. However, recently I've been having them learn some basics from a relaxed ready stance because I want their bodies trained from the beginning that they don't have to fall back into a fighting stance in order to execute a technique. I'm still seeing how that goes.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 26, 2005)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> As a beginner myself I've mentally made a couple of general notes in my attempts to find a suitable FMA instructor [though surely this applies to any MA]: I like to be shown at least a couple of techniques that I can go home, practice and get some sense of early accomplishment. Stances are indeed a great foundation but I think what you called "over teaching" isn't necessarily the case - by that I mean, it's also good to throw it out wide and give the student some overall impression before zeroing in on the minor details - it's nice to have an idea of the whole machine before moving like the cog [as it were]! I also agree with a previous post and appreciate being shown the instructor's etiquette protocol and finally IMO, being taught early that there's more to the martial aspect than going in hard [if there's an alternative], shows the instructor is grounded in the real world and not closetted in the dojo/dojang. Obviously that's a subjective opinion. Just quickly put yourself in the beginner's shoes and figure out what would give *you* an incentive to come back for more. Getting them back for the first number of weeks and months and getting them hooked has got to rank highly on any instructor's agenda.


 
I think that you are going to make a great student. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 26, 2005)

MartialIntent said:
			
		

> I like to be shown at least a couple of techniques that I can go home, practice and get some sense of early accomplishment.



This is a good point, especially if there's a question of whether or not the student intends to stick with the system! He or she needs to see how a technique in the system might work and get a feeling that he or she can do it.


----------



## dianhsuhe (Nov 26, 2005)

I think it depends on the system when you are trying to show a beginner how a technique works... A technique basic enough to teach in the first few classes is probably not a good representation of what an average technique looks like in a given style.

My instructor used to ALWAYS start with a private lesson first with any new student to get the ettiquette and bowing in/out down first. He would show them a few stances, punches and kicks, not getting into detail quite yet, then he would demonstrate a couple techniques so the student can see what they will be learning.
This helps to make the new student comfortable with the teacher, getting the ettiquette down ( to help the new student with belting up and bowing in during a group class), and hopefully motivate the new person by showing a little of the material...

As for the gentleman that mentioned some early accomplishment, I like to teach a simple blocking drill the first "group" class or two, something that can be practice at home and is fun.

My .02

Jamey


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 27, 2005)

I start my students with their fighting stance and one or two (depending on the individual's ability to absorb material) simple simple self defense techniques so they can see how their fighting stance relates to a self defense maneuver. On the rare occassion the student picks up all of that (like my naturally gifted student) I introduce them to the overview of power from stance changes and show them stance changes and how to make a fist.


----------



## MJS (Nov 27, 2005)

dianhsuhe said:
			
		

> My instructor used to ALWAYS start with a private lesson first with any new student to get the ettiquette and bowing in/out down first. He would show them a few stances, punches and kicks, not getting into detail quite yet, then he would demonstrate a couple techniques so the student can see what they will be learning.
> This helps to make the new student comfortable with the teacher, getting the ettiquette down ( to help the new student with belting up and bowing in during a group class), and hopefully motivate the new person by showing a little of the material...


 
My last school did the same thing.  A half hour intro lesson, designed to give the new student a taste of the art.  I was primarily in charge of the intros, and it was pretty much like you mention above.  There were a few times when I'd show a technique, but again, I wanted to focus on the basics first.

Mike


----------



## ChineseKempoJerry (Nov 27, 2005)

I have to agree with Dark Kenpo Lord.  Stances are very important.  I teach the different stances, how to get into them, how weight distribution can feel from transition to transition, and why stances are important (the basis of most sytems is to break the structure "balance" of your opponent).  My new students are very impatient, but I will not rush this.  I do not show a technique until I know they understand this and some other key elements.

How do I get away with this? Answer - If they do not persevere in something so simple, how will they stay focused to learn the rest of the art?

Best Regards,

Jerry


----------



## MJS (Nov 29, 2005)

Ok, it seems like the majority is in favor of stance work being the first thing that is taught.  So, what is taught from that point?  From that point, I feel that some of the basic blocks, punches and kicks sould be addressed.  Of course, following along the same lines are building a good, solid base, the strikes should also be taught correctly with proper form.

Anyone else??

Mike


----------



## Navarre (Nov 29, 2005)

I agree that emphasis should be placed on basic techniques (strikes, blocks, and kicks). Repetition of these forms part of the foundation for technically sound movement as one changes from stance to stance.

I think the next step would be understanding the concept of distance and how to adapt the techniques and stances learned to accomodate it.  The ideal range for a kick is not the same as for a punch or for a throw and it varies with each technique. Front kicks and roundhouse kicks are not the same because of the difference in hip rotation.


----------

